# Few questions on protein and creatine....



## lubo4444 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey guys i have about 10 questions or so to ask what's the difference in proteins and creatine. ( the questions are for both - protein and creatine ) 


My questions are:

1. What is the difference between protein and creatine?
2. Whats better for losing weight and gaining muscles?
3. What positive effect does they both have what do they give you and what negative effect they have on you?
4. What are good protein and creatine firms? and how much do they cost? ( if is possible to be something good between 20-30$)
5. What is the best liquid or powder to be for better effect?
6. How do you consume them and when and how much do you have to take each time? ( for example with juice or water and when)
7. Is it dangerous to use them? 

That's my questions they might be stupid for people who knows it but i'm trying to learn about them i'm posting here because i want asnwers from people who already tryed it and knows it. Please when you asnwer a question just highlight the question or something and then post your asnwer thank you very much  this site is very good for fitness questions


----------



## goob (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, you've just jumped into no-man's land dressed in fluorescents, shouting shoot me, while the enemy train the crosshairs.....

Ok, here goes....

1. What is the difference between protein and creatine?

Creatine is a substance used to give you extra energy in your muscles via ATP. 

Protein is organic compounds made of amino acids. In the sense you're asking, it is a powder derived from milk whey. Protein is what your body uses to repair damaged muscles (i.e what happens when you lift).

2. Whats better for losing weight and gaining muscles?

Ca'nt really do both. The protein is needed when losing weight. Creatine will help you push out a few extra reps in a hypo caloric state.

3. What positive effect does they both have what do they give you and what negative effect they have on you?

Creatine can make you dehydrated if you don't drink enough water.

4. What are good protein and creatine firms? and how much do they cost? ( if is possible to be something good between 20-30$)

Easy. look around.

5. What is the best liquid or powder to be for better effect?

Creatine Monohydrate is cheaper, but some say CEE is better. 

6. How do you consume them and when and how much do you have to take each time? ( for example with juice or water and when)

Take Creatine with grape juice. Mix whey protein with water/ milk etc...  Look on the package - it will tell you.

7. Is it dangerous to use them? 

No, although if you have kidney problems I would'nt take them.

Others are more knowledgable than me on what happens with protein/ creatine, but i assume you did'nt want a chemistry and biology lesson....

Also, google is your friend.....


----------



## nni (Oct 16, 2007)

1. What is the difference between protein and creatine?

protein is a food and creatine is not. you can get your protein from whole foods or whey powder, this is more or less what your muscles need to grow. 1-1.5g per kg of bodyweight is a good dosage.

creatine is a cell volumizer that will help with recovery and muscle growth. 5g of mono a day is a good dosage.

extremely different things.

2. Whats better for losing weight and gaining muscles?

magic. you either lose weight, or you gain muscle, it isnt a combo. you gain muscle by eating calories above your maintenance levels (higher protein diet) and working hard, and you lose weight by eating below maintenance calories and working hard. both will help, nowhere near as important as diet and routine.

3. What positive effect does they both have what do they give you and what negative effect they have on you?

positives are essentially muscle growth. no real negatives of note. just dont overdo it.

4. What are good protein and creatine firms? and how much do they cost? ( if is possible to be something good between 20-30$)

protein - chicken, beef, fish, dairy etc. whey protein, casein protein etc.
brands of whey, just get a cheap one that tastes good, people start usually with Optimum Nutrition.

creatine - start with creatine monohydrate. $10 for 50-100 servings.

5. What is the best liquid or powder to be for better effect?

protein - water or milk to your liking. if you go with milk, make sure you count those calories.

creatine mono - juice or a sports drink (no HFCS) are optimal, water will do though.

6. How do you consume them and when and how much do you have to take each time? ( for example with juice or water and when)

protein is part of your diet, take it as needed. take a serving of whey post workout.

creatine on off days in the am, pre workout on workout days.

7. Is it dangerous to use them? 

no, just dont overdo it.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 16, 2007)

hey lubo. first off, welcome to IM forums. im not that bright when it comes to things like lifting, dieting, and ESPECIALLY supplements. but i think i can give you a little bit of info. that might somewhat help ya out, or i hope so at least. ill try my best...

*1. What is the difference between protein and creatine?*
okay, well its pretty simple actually. 
*protein* is basically, like goob said, what your body needs and uses to rebuild damaged muscles. now of course youll be wanting to get a big portion of your proteins from good, healthy foods. but protein powder is a must too, really. the most crucial time for a protein shake is after a work out. AT LEAST an hour after your work out but honestly id recommend drinking a shake way sooner. at least 30 minutes after if you cant get one in right away. the reason a protein shake is better than food after a work out is because it is absorbed into the muscles a lot faster, since its liquid and all. if you are trying to gain weight and a muscle hardcore, then youd want a weight gainer protein powder, but if youre just wanting to maintain your current weight, or possibly lose weight, while still gaining muscle, youd want just a regular form of protein powder. something like TrueMass would be what you want for gaining weight, and Syntha-6 would be what you want if you just want to stay the same or lose some pounds. look those up. not saying get those EXACT products, just trying to give you an idea of what kind of powder to look for, depending on your goals.

*creatine* is something im not too familiar with really, although i do use it. id say it helps with your strength, performance, and recovery, and i think it can help you gain size too. but yeah, when it comes to creatine there are all sorts of options. its crazy. so many different forms of creatine are out on the market. depending on what creatine you decide to get, some will say to take it before your workout, some will say during your workout, and some will say after. and really, i guess some could say a combination of the 3. 

*2. Whats better for losing weight and gaining muscles?*
id say youd need both protein and creatine. but make sure the protein you get isnt for weight gainers.
*
4. What are good protein and creatine firms? and how much do they cost? ( if is possible to be something good between 20-30$)*
its really personal preference, trial and error, experimenting with different ones until you find one that you really like and are getting the gains you want from. whatever you do, id say order your supplements from a website, dont go to a store like gnc. browse around sights like Taylor's Nutrition, bodybuilding.com, massnutrition.com, netrition.com, etc etc. there are many sites that you can look through and theyll pretty much all have the same stuff. just look around for deals, compare the final prices, you know. i know right now john from taylors nutrition is selling a very good, very delicious protein powder called Syntha-6 by the company BSN. and its only around 26$ and that is with shipping and handling charges. thats a pretty damn good price and the stuff tastes just amazing. if youd like the link to it just ask. 

*6. How do you consume them and when and how much do you have to take each time? ( for example with juice or water and when)*
no matter what kind of supplement you buy, there will always be instructions on the back where they recommend how to use it. like most protein powders should say take 1 serving immediately after a workout. 

*7. Is it dangerous to use them? *
with protein powder and creatine, id say no. nothing to worry about.

if you got more questions just ask, there will be some people that should be able to give you the answers you are looking for. browse around sites, pick out a few protein powders and creatine drinks, and then come back and ask which would be best for you.


----------



## lubo4444 (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG thank you guys that's the answers i was looking for  that forum is THE BEST. 

Also forgot to ask i'm trying to lose some weight not much though about 15 pounds and what do you guys suggest for me to lose a bit of weight and to make my shape better i mean when i work out for maybe few months which of the protein or creatine will show some results in shape i hope you understand what i mean ....Thank you again that's my last question on this topic  10X


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

How old are you?


----------



## lubo4444 (Oct 17, 2007)

umm 19 why?


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

hey again lubo, gaining muscle WHILE losing weight at the same time is very hard and most likely not possible as far as i know. 
you either have to bulk: gain muscle mass and increase size
or cut: lose weight while either maintaining muscle mass or losing a little bit of muscle mass, just depends

"when you work out for a few months maybe"??
are you trying to say, that you only plan to work out for a few months and thats it?

anyways, if you are trying to lose some weight and get more toned and defined looking (basically make your muscles look tighter and you look more ripped) and get your abs to show, youre going to have to go on a cut and make sure you are dieting good. thats the best and only way to lose weight and get your muscles to show perfectly, really. if you cut id say use a regular kind of protein powder, something not too high in calories (like 200g calories per scoop, 20g or so protein per scoop) and creatine. although when it comes to creatine you might want to make sure you are getting a kind that wont affect your cutting. some creatines can cause a little bit of bloating and make you look heavier than you really are (if that made sense)

browse through the diet section of the forums, figure out if you want to bulk or cut. hope this helps, good luck


----------



## lubo4444 (Oct 18, 2007)

oh sorry i didnt make myself clear i meant to take fat off i'm not fat though but that was my question about but from your answer it i got what i needed thanks


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 18, 2007)

lubo4444 said:


> umm 19 why?



I would focus on your diet and training program.  That is the key to success.

Supps won't make that big of a difference.


----------



## maletank (Oct 18, 2007)

Has anyone took *Pro-LAB* - Creatine Monohydratee

If so did this work for you?


----------



## nni (Oct 18, 2007)

its fine.


----------



## lubo4444 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes Daniel your right about that but it's really hard to get in good shape without supplements....so that's why i wanted to know a bit about that cuz most of the people i see and i know they use either proteins or creatines....and i saw many of them have a nice shape.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah protein shakes and creatine will help you towards your goals no doubt. but dont put them before your foods. the foods you eat are really going to be the deciding factor. get you some good healthy foods, get used to an eating schedule and try for 5-6 meals, stay consistent with your diet and your exercise, and youll be amazed. itll be like the fat is almost sliding off.


----------

